# Im thinking rescue cat may not be pregnant anymore



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Help the vet said my rescue cat is pregnant as she could feel what she thought to be foueteses inside her belly. She guessed she was only 3 or 4 weeks pregnant.. Her nipples are pink and twice the size of my desexed cats nipples and she has lost three hair on them also as well as some hair on her privates.. I have had her for 6 weeks now so she should be due about now. Heres the thing.. She has gone into heat twice and her tummy while hard and bigger is not huge.. Vet says ill just have to wait it out (I phone very often).. What r ur thoughts?


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

*the rather (not three)


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1432843783_49b9b4f8d4a036094d37f6d6ffc6403a


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

At 3-4 weeks it's almost impossible to tell without x-rays or an ultrasound. Do the math and wait and see what does or does not pop out!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

65 days gestation age for cats is normal, tho 63 days to 69 days fall within that range. Sometimes females have a "false pregnancy", show all the signs of being pregnant but then they go away. Also, sometimes the female resorbs the fetuses usually within the first month of gestation.

https://www.vetstream.com/felis/Content/Disease/dis02468


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A belly full of worms will make it look like she is pregnant too.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Her nipples r pink and she has lost fur around them. She would b estimated at 67 days approximately according to the vet ill give it one more week then take her to the vet.. As she may have been 3 weeks pregnant not 4..


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's another pic. What do u think could it b a false pregnancy or worms even though her nipples r large


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.n..._=1429179705_9691633de9cb5655fa55b0351e24090b


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't believe the vet can't just palpate her belly and tell you not only if she's preggers but approximately how many kittens are in there....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I agree with MowMow especially at 67 days. 3 weeks I can understand, but not this late.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Pink nipples? Bella always had pink nipples and no fur around them. They were very noticeable as she liked to sprawl on her back and sleep. You would have thought she had or was about to have kittens. She was spayed at 3 months. never had a litter. Never even went into first heat.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

The vet did palpatate and said she's pregnant.. Not sure how many though.. But this was a few weeks ago. She suggested towait and see rather than bringing her in and 1. It will cost money unnecessary and cause Chloe stress moving her at this late stage of pregnancy.. R any of u able to see the pics? Does she look pregnant?? Like the vet says she is?


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Im beginning to think that maybe she jus has pink nipples and a belly full of worms.. Its a long weekend so I'm going to book her into the vets on Tuesday and if no babies then get another vet (not the young one as we had previously) to check and if 100% certain she s not which my gut os telling me she isn't then book in for work, vaccanation and desex as this "pregnancy" is the reason why we were holding off..


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Please let me know if anyone of u can see the pics I posted thank u


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

BellaChloe said:


> The vet did palpatate and said she's pregnant.. Not sure how many though.. But this was a few weeks ago. She suggested towait and see rather than bringing her in and 1. It will cost money unnecessary and cause Chloe stress moving her at this late stage of pregnancy.. R any of u able to see the pics? Does she look pregnant?? Like the vet says she is?


Honestly, it's not really discernible either way from the photos. It might be easier to tell if you took a side-on photo of her standing from a few feet away, so the whole cat is visible in the frame--pregnant cats tend to have a certain look through the midsection, and it's most noticeable from the side when they're standing. That said, not all cats look super pregnant, even nearing the end of their pregnancies, it really depends on the individual cat and how many kittens they're carrying. It's a bit trickier to tell with longer-furred cats too.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

And I took Chloe in from death row from a high kill pound in Sydney (I live in Canberra ) her previous owners surrendered her she was meant to v put down that afternoon before i frantically phoned the pound from work to save her. Im lucky because she is the most adorable little thing and gets along soo well worth my other ex rescue adopted cat bella. Which is a big thing as ive had fosters before and bella has hated them all so much so that id have to keep them sperate sides of the house. Bella adores chloe!! Its adorable! Chloe cleans her 24/7 which i thought was another pregnancy sign? But yes chloe was made for us. Silly she was ever at the shelter to begin with.. Then they all r really.. she was meant to b a foster however won our hearts so will b a permanent member of our family


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

The last photo I sent was of her licking cleaning her privates which she does a lot. .Anyway I'll keep u updated on Tuesday when I take her into vets if she doesn't go into labor of course


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't see them either. I use imgur.com. which is free and just upload the link from there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you are tying o link directly to a Facebook photo it's going to get deleted, links to FB aren't permitted here.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

http://imgur.com/D5KSMv


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Still no good. 404 page.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

<a href='http://i.imgur.com/Rarsv8L' title=''><img src='http://i.imgur.com/Rarsv8L.jpg' alt='' title='Hosted by imgur.com' /></a>


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

This is all a little overwhelming I have no idea what im doing on this site n terms of up loading photos. I've done it from my lap top before but not my phone. Ill take Chloe to e vets on Tues


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/08PJbxo.jpg


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That one worked. Gotta be honest, MowMow's nipples look the same... and he's a neutered male.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/08PJbxo.jpg


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Bella .. on Imgur left click on the pic. on the right it will bring up the Urls/links.. copy/paste the one that says BBCode (fifth one down) for it to post a pic for you.











on my phone I just click hold over the words and it highlights and pops up a copy button.. then I just paste


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/LRYIiMc.jpg


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry thanks for ur replies.. I'm sorry I can't figure it out and its the weekend and wasting my time.. I'll jus have to wait until tuesday


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

PS botany black ur cat is adorable!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes. She was one of the sweetest, sassiest cats I had. Thank you.


----------

